# Anyone do birchbox.com?



## dahlingdiva (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw this in "instyle" magazine and wonder if anyone has heard of it or if anyone is doing it? You pay $10.00 a month for 4 or more premium size samples. If anyone has done it will you tell me what you got? Like do you get one good thing and 3 not so known products? Or all they all good? I think I just like getting stuff in the mail. I want to hear from someone else if it's good or bad before I do it. haha....I don't want to be the first.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just signed up for this, I get my first one soon. Looked like a cool idea, I love trying out new stuff!


----------



## missminikat (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd never heard of this but I checked out the site, it looks fantastic. I wish they shipped to Canada.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Feb 7, 2011)

yea I love it =D its a great service, just a lil confusing because I want to order my next one because I chose the month by month one instead of buying an entire year and getting it automatically.


----------



## dahlingdiva (Feb 8, 2011)

okay so you can pick what months you want? I think I might like that. Will you post on here what you get when it comes? Thanks


----------



## -Cassandra- (Feb 9, 2011)

dahlingdiva said:


> okay so you can pick what months you want? I think I might like that. Will you post on here what you get when it comes? Thanks


 
	noo ha ha what i meant was you can buy monthly like had my first order in january so if I cant buy one right now i can wait and buy it in march it goes month by month or you can pay 110$ i think it was for a whole year and it ships to you automatically. Sure =D i already got mine in early january but ill still post what I got.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Feb 15, 2011)

I got my new birchbox in the mail so I am gonna post shots of these instead =D  Sorry for the quality on the pics my ipod touch is the only camera I own =(  But the third pic is a green tea moisturizer. Overall yet again I am impressed with birchbox ! Great variety of items. Bare minerals mascara , NARS orgasm Illuminator and skin care?! Even better... CHOCOLATE =D HAHA Extra excited to try everything out. If anyone wants more details on the products let me know and Ill type out any details requested ^_^


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 17, 2011)

I found a site today called My Pretty Pink Box which does ship to Canada - does anyone have experience with this site? It's a similar concept. Are there any others people know of and love?


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

No experience with myprettypinkbox but I did sign up for Birchbox and should be getting my first one in April.


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

Well got my first Birchbox, was pretty happy with it and will be purchasing full sizes of three of the items that were sent to me. My only complaint is the slow shipping. From the time I get the 'your birchbox shipped' email to the time it's at my door is so dang long for the distance.

  	But I will definitely be sticking with it.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 9, 2011)

I really want to try this service out! I'm thinking of getting this for next year while I'm at school


----------



## amoona (Jun 5, 2011)

I've heard about this website as well but do not know anyone who has actually signed up. Does anyone else have an experience they can share? I'm interested in knowing what type of products you've gotten in the past. Is it only beauty products?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

oh in the uk we finally have a version of this! it's called glossy box. it only just started but seems to be doing well. i have put my order in and i will be a member from july onwards. so fun!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been doing this for a few months now, and while I do like it I'm not sure I'll continue. Some of the stuff is cool, but at this point it just seems like I open the box and go "this looks nice" and then it just goes in the sample drawer never to be seen again. I think I'll continue until I can use my $20 credit for reviewing products, but after that I think I'm out unless the stuff gets better


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 7, 2011)

I just started this month and I actually really enjoyed what I got this time around. I got (and everyone on youtube has gotten these as well) a full sized Laura Geller Blush-n-Highlight. The one I got is very pretty and will work well with my coloring.


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks really interesting, actually. I'd certainly try it out if they shipped to Canada...


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 9, 2011)

I would definitely try Birchbox if they shipped to Canada because their samples look quite large.

  	I know Luxebox ships to Canada but I've watched a few "unboxings" and the samples looked so small in comparison.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 9, 2011)

I had thought about signing up until I watched a lot of YouTube videos on Birchbox.  They are worth watching because you can look up all the months and see people open them up, talk and review the items, see what they got and how they feel about it. I think so far there was one superb month with some Nars products, but since then it has gone downhill and the month of May had tiny samples, like the kind you get for free when you order from Sephora.  A lot of people dropped Birchbox after that. I have decided not to sign up.  I would rather take that 10.00 a month and put it towards a MU product I know I will use. If you shop wisely, use coupons and pay attention to special sales, etc., you can get some pretty nice and large samples of things.  It is a fun idea, but they need to make the products more tempting!  Imagine how cool it would be to have a mini bottle of an OPI or Zoya polish, or a lipstick, even a small one, a small eyeliner, a mascara.  I get way more stuff through Sephora just from picking up some small necessities!  I used to give far nicer samples for free when I was an Avon Lady, like perfume inches, lotion samples, and those cute mini lipsticks!


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just signed up and I'm waiting to receive my first box.  =)


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 9, 2011)

I signed up a few weeks ago and just got an email yesterday saying that my box has shipped! I can't wait!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be receiving my second box soon... Probably Monday. I was pretty happy with last month's so I'm interested in seeing what comes next!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the concept, but I'm another one of those "rather spend my money on something I know I'll LOVE" kinda people.


----------



## amoona (Aug 12, 2011)

I've only received one box so far but I wasn't very impressed. The only thing I liked in it was a Zoya nail polish. They had some energy bar thing in there - really random. I'm waiting for the second one, if I'm not impressed I'm cancelling.


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 12, 2011)

i receive the Canadian version, luxebox!
  	i consider it a great value anyway as at least 1 full-sized product is included. 1 i was VERY pleased with, and 1 i felt ho-hum (though my mum enjoyed it!)... this next one, we shall see...


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 9, 2011)

So far I have not been too happy with the past birchbox's =/ I'm gonna see what September's will be like and then I'll make my decision if I'm gonna keep it or not.


----------



## camposClau87 (Jul 30, 2012)

I subscribed Birchbox this month. I got an email on the 20th saying they shipped my box and I still dont have it after 10 days! 
Does it take this long every month?


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

I signed up, but am on a waiting list.....I guess for a slot to open when someone cancels?


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 19, 2012)

I did BIrchbox for a year and there was only 1-2 things I actually enjoyed. The rest just collected dust. I just cancelled my subscription last month and will be moving on to ipsy. BB sent out some really random stuff sometimes... Like mints that tasted like poo, granola bars, tea bags that were really gross, the most disgusting chocolate ever, etc. I like that they add something extra but it was always so gross.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I  do birchbox and I like 90% of the items I receive, but I've only done 2 months so far.


----------



## Elsbeth (Oct 4, 2013)

I received my first birchbox last month and promptly canceled my subscription. I'm thinking about giving it one more month, because I feel like maybe it was just a fluke that my box was so crappy, so we will see.   My box was absolutely not worth then ten bucks I spent on it. Literally I could have spent 10 bucks on the sephora  website and gotten better samples, plus whatever the full sized product would be that I am buying. I'm going to give it one more month, if they let me reactivate my subscription. Hopefully I won't be burning another 10 dollars.   On another hand. I love love love my glossybox. I've been recieving it now for 4 months, and while it is twice the price (20 dollars a month) it's well worth it. I've loved all my boxes so far. Last month alone the products in the box totaled 129 dollars all together and they were all great. Including the bcbgmaxazria perfume which I now love, and will be purchasing when I run out of the rollerball sized "sample" I received. Which won't be for a long while I don't imagine.


----------

